# skyrim



## guy incognito (Jan 23, 2014)

It's my new addiction. I got the legendary edition for PS3 and I can't stop playing it. I'm 42 hours in and don't see any end in site. Anyone else play?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 23, 2014)

That's how it starts, then you start creating more characters and finally the sun starts to burn your pale skin when you go outside.

https://www.facebook.com/skyrimaddict


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 23, 2014)

My character now is pretty much my GTA character: a ruthless psychopath that cares about no one but himself (and lydia), and will steal anything and everything that is not nailed down just for kicks. I have kept the in-town murders to a minimum so far, only because I don't want to get caught or kill someone that is still of use to me, but when I am on the road you probably don't want to encounter me. I am trying to balance my player out so I don't become too strong or dependent on a single style. My sneak and pickpocket skills are pretty high because my character is very much a thief, but appears/acts more like a warrior. I just started the magic college a couple days ago and i'm trying to get my magic skills up since they are lagging slightly.


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Jan 23, 2014)

i murked every foo in. every town i could find then i quit playing because its boring lol
also i think there is a video game section here.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 23, 2014)

guy incognito said:


> My character now is pretty much my GTA character: a ruthless psychopath that cares about no one but himself (and lydia), and will steal anything and everything that is not nailed down just for kicks. I have kept the in-town murders to a minimum so far, only because I don't want to get caught or kill someone that is still of use to me, but when I am on the road you probably don't want to encounter me. I am trying to balance my player out so I don't become too strong or dependent on a single style. My sneak and pickpocket skills are pretty high because my character is very much a thief, but appears/acts more like a warrior. I just started the magic college a couple days ago and i'm trying to get my magic skills up since they are lagging slightly.


I got Lydia and a wife who owns the shop in riverwood so I live with 2 women. The one who owns the shop pays me gold everyday and makes me meals too.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 23, 2014)

clownfreak9000 said:


> i murked every foo in. every town i could find then i quit playing because its boring lol
> also i think there is a video game section here.


I am refraining from going full murderater until later in the game so I don't fuck up too much shit. The first thing I did in riverwood was break into faendal's house and start stealing his shit. I didn't see him in bed, and ended up having to kill him when he caught me. After that I wanted to keep the city folks alive in case they have potential to help me later on like faendal could have (I found out he can train archery and be a follower after the fact). The video game section is slow, didn't know if anyone would see it.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 23, 2014)

maxed out my smithing over a couple days crafted daedric armor murder everything


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a ton of ingredients I have been hoarding. I also have a ton of enchanted gear. I'm gonna spend some time making potions and enchanting some gear and weapons. Also smithing new weapons to enchant and sell. Maybe make some potions to fortify smithing and enchanting. Then enchant a set of smithing gear, and a set of enchanting gear, and a set of alchemy gear. I'm not sure how much I can stack the potions and effects (can I make super duper enchanted weapons if I am wearing a matching set of gear enchanted with fortify enchanting and drink a fortify enchanting potion?)


----------



## biglungs (Jan 25, 2014)

i hate selling stuff every shop keeper is so broke


----------



## vostok (Jan 26, 2014)

....so you guys don't do the main quest, then go back and do all that dysfunctional shit... I completed the game twice, avoid those wolves unless you like vampires, then you got to spend a few earth days hunting down that fucker with the potion, Oh then theres the assassins league, bunch of kiddies after dealing the main quest .....lol but no spoilers here, 2nd time around I used the mods ...my best, at 
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/3375677, just loved that viking ship and the power ring comes in handy


addict no waiting for online lol .. http://uesp.net/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 31, 2014)

I spent some time smithing and enchanting. I learned a soul trap, stole a bunch of petty soles, enchanted a bunch of daggers to get my enchanting up, drank a fortify enchanting potion and made some smithing gear with fortify smithing. Then invested perks in smithing and kept making and improving armor, selling it to the black smiths, buying out their raw materials, smithing more stuff, and so on until i ran out of things to sell or they ran out of money. Then I would move to the next forge and repeat. Made a decent amount of cash, and me and lydia now have full sets of legendary dragonplate armor which is totally badass. I would like to enchant my entire set, but I am waiting until I get enchanting up to 100 so I can put 2 enchantments on each piece. I also have a few enchanted weapons. My new favorite is my legendary daedric bow with soul trap set to 1 second. It makes hunting a lot more satisfying when you can actually 1 shot small game and steal it's soul at the same time. Also a little more realistic in that I can take a frost troll down in 3-4 shots now. A little unrealistic that 4 arrows of any material buried into the troll's eye socket and he would only be down like 10% health, or that it would take me 50+ arrows to down a giant. I mean I know he's a giant, but how many arrows can you get in the face before you are dead? The charge loss on the 1 second is tiny too, I can fire all day and not have to recharge it.


----------



## Sam5537 (Feb 16, 2014)

I am the arch Mage of the college of winter hold. I have 100 destruction and have fire storm and lightening storm spells. I have two dremora maryknaz dead thralls as my companions and believe me they are probably tougher than me. I wear arch Mage robes, the mask u get at the end of the game (can't remember the name) vampire boots and some bad arse gloves. I'm taking down giants and mammoths in one spell, and dragons with ease. U do not wanna fuck with this Mage. Period.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 16, 2014)

Do you get to the _Cloud_ District very often? Oh, what am I saying, of course you don't.


----------



## Sam5537 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is that a joke at my expense?


----------



## vostok (Feb 17, 2014)

guy incognito said:


> It's my new addiction. I got the legendary edition for PS3 and I can't stop playing it. I'm 42 hours in and don't see any end in site. Anyone else play?


it arrived on my pc on 1-1-11, and almost I started I git bitten by a dog, and became a wolf or vampire I forget, but I did spend 2 weeks looking for the cure, before I had to restart, Skyrim the game reminds me so much of Russia, it justa bout made me homesick, right now most of Russia is waiting for Skyrim Online, once you grow wary perhaps to many wives, time to add some mods theyare fucking great, I used Over Look Tower, the viking ship and the ring of power, that said I was a merchant warriior type of guy ...wasn't interested in any magic shit, but just killed all and sold the loot for gold ....Just like Home .....lol

http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/3375677/? best mods 

good luck "V"


----------



## biglungs (Feb 17, 2014)

Sam5537 said:


> Is that a joke at my expense?


the NPCs say it to u in the game


----------



## Sam5537 (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't know that


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 6, 2014)

Fucking nazeem. He says "Do you get to the _Cloud_ District very often? Oh, what am I saying, of course you don't. " while he is standing in the cloud district with you. One of the worst NPCs imo.

I am level 74 now and about 180 hours in. I legendaried my alchemy skill, and my pickpocket skill. Currently have them back up to about 97, and 65. Got 100 on lots of other skills. Working to get them all 100.

Joined the thieves guild and dark brother hood. Became archmage of the college. Became thane of 4 or 5 holds. Built me a sweet as house to live in (windstad manor). Finished the companions quest line. Got married, adopted 2 kids (lucia and hroar). Finished main quest line, then civil war. Now I am hunting vampires for the dawnguard. 

I ground out my smithing, alchemy, and enchanting skills (and spent tons of perks) because I was sick of dying. Made me a set of dragonbone armor, and upgraded the shit out of it with my enchanted smithing gear and my strong-as-possible smithing potions. Then I made some enchanting potions and enchanted the shit out of my gear. I am now nearly indestructible. I feel a bit over powered now, but I also feel like my character should be. I destroyed like 50 dragons (including alduin - twice) and single handedly won the civil war. No one _should_ be able to touch me at this point. I always laugh when some bandit or thief thinks they can demand anything of me or give me some sass mouth. My character has a zero tolerance for back sass and liable to slit your throat, crush your bones, and incinerate you. Then he will strip you of your cloths and belongings (and likely just toss them in the river - it's not about material possessions at this point) and leave you spread eagle in the middle of the road as a warning to others.


----------



## chadster152 (Mar 18, 2014)

I can only let myself play this game in like 3 month stints. haha way too much fun. One thing i have learned tho...I am a HOARDER. I take everything worth carrying (I even go by a value to weight ratio on items) and stock pile till i have about 2000 pounds of shit...then sell everything and make 10k+. Although I collect all rings, amulets, jewels, gold bars, and the tiara things...I like to just leave piles of gold bars around my house and fill all the safes and chests and shit with valuables. I'm on some Smaug shit. haha


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

My best advice on Skyrim: always play on Master (or Legendary, even better)


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mannnnn....I just bought this game for the PC and it lags like all fuck. My specs are pretty decent so it is not my PC that is slowing it down. Tried a few fixes and some helped but when going from outside to inside or vice versa I lag like crazy. And sometime when I turn really fast outside I lag big time...

Its a shame because it looks so freakin awesome


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 26, 2014)

what do you mean going from inside to outside? doesn't that trigger a load screen?


----------



## biglungs (Mar 26, 2014)

ShazMo09 said:


> Mannnnn....I just bought this game for the PC and it lags like all fuck. My specs are pretty decent so it is not my PC that is slowing it down. Tried a few fixes and some helped but when going from outside to inside or vice versa I lag like crazy. And sometime when I turn really fast outside I lag big time...
> 
> Its a shame because it looks so freakin awesome


maybe ur vid card?


----------

